# [Ghost Developers] Apology E4GT



## thebakery (Feb 6, 2012)

Recently we just released a ROM for the Epic 4G Touch. I blindly posted the ROM without looking over what one of my team members had done. So when it was too late sbrissen pointed out that it was stolen from his ROM. I and the other Ghost Developers want to formally apologize to everyone about this issue. We make sure that all our ROMs are not stolen, abut this gave us a BAD image. Again we apologize to everyone and especially sbrissen, the true hard worker.  Have a good day everyone.


----------



## shabbypenguin (Jul 28, 2011)

Was a second spam topic really necessary? so far the only "member" of your "team" anyone has seen is you.

P.S. id highly suggest against creating alt accounts to "show me"

EDIT:

sorry shibbypenguin from acs has my login info hes the one who posted this

EDIT:

sorry knucklesauce is the one who added that last message in, its me shabbypenguin apologizing for real

EDIT:

no its not


----------



## thebakery (Feb 6, 2012)

shabbypenguin said:


> Was a second spam topic really necessary? so far the only "member" of your "team" anyone has seen is you.
> 
> P.S. id highly suggest against creating alt accounts to "show me"
> 
> ...


Well sorry for apologizing for a mistake I made by not checking over some work a previous member stole.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## will of fire (Nov 10, 2011)

how is it stealing if credit was given.. i thought you were using his rom as a base.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingsway8605 (Nov 28, 2011)

If using someone else's ROM is stealing, than any TW based ROM is theft. Get over it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## rafyvitto (Jul 26, 2011)

kingsway8605 said:


> If using someone else's ROM is stealing, than any TW based ROM is theft. Get over it.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


Correct, couldn't have said it better my self.


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

You know not of what you speak. Get over it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

